# Small Game Hunt Little Miami River - Clermont and Hamilton Counties



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you know for a fact if you can float hunt (using a kayak) the LMR in these counties with shotguns for squirrel, geese and ducks? I know in Kentucky, you can do it on the Licking River as long as the boat is not powered by a motor, but didn't know if I'd run amok the hunting regs if I did this on a public waterway in these counties. I will double-check with the warden to be certain, assuming I can get him on the phone, but asking if any of you have already checked. Again, I'll will do my due diligence but thought I'd ask the question. I don't think you can discharge a firearm (hunting or otherwise) w/in Cincy city limits, which I wouldn't attempt to hunt that section anyway, but you can in surrounding townships. Thanks!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I duck hunt on the Lmr once or twice a season but from the bank with permission but
I float other rivers on occasion for ducks and often for squirrels and haven't had any problems.
Imo if you stay in your boat and aren't inside a city or township with a firearms restriction you will be fine.
I'm extremely careful to not shoot squirrels that will fall far from the river edge, a little common sense goes a long way.
Imo it's the most enjoyable way to hunt squirrels and you can also carry a rod along.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a very touchy subject depending on who you talk to about it. I was told by the Tuscarawas county warden that you needed permission from the land owners of where your shot would be landing. When we asked why and how does that even make sense, he informed us of a court case that took place around the lake Erie marshes. Apparently a very well funded duck hunting club took this issue to court. They were upset at the public hunters that were setting up just off the property lines. These hunters were doing nothing wrong as far as I'm concerned. But, the court ruled in favor of the duck club, basically saying that the hunters that were set up on public land could be found guilty for trespassing because they didn't have permission to shoot towards the duck clubs land, and they were responsible for where their shot landed. I know it's been about 20 years since I was told this, so your best bet is to call a warden or law officer. That's why they have the jobs they do.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I definitely will check with the warden. I can see float hunting squirrels and geese while pulling double duty with a fishing rod would be a lot of fun and very relaxing. I would use steel shot the entire time. I can see a legal argument that lead shot causes damage to property(lead contamination) but I don't see a claim for damages if it's steel.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Btw, I've only ever taken a limit of squirrels during a float trip down the Tusc up here in NE Ohio. Most of them were beautiful fox squirrels too.


----------

